# trouble shooting help



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Edited to say I somehow managed to fix my own problem by thinking it through as I asked my question. There apparently was crud in the line that clogged the screen on my new faucet. Cleaned that out and the problem is solved.


----------

